# freezing seeds before germination



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 16, 2007)

Is it an important step in germinating seeds to put them in the freezer for a day? I guess it's supposed to simulate a winter freeze and I read somewhere it helps them crack their shells. I'm trying to germinate 4 seeds right now that I didn't freeze and having a pretty ****** time of it. I was wondering if that's what was causing it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 16, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Is it an important step in germinating seeds to put them in the freezer for a day? I guess it's supposed to simulate a winter freeze and I read somewhere it helps them crack their shells. I'm trying to germinate 4 seeds right now that I didn't freeze and having a pretty ****** time of it. I was wondering if that's what was causing it.


I never freeze mine and don't have a problem germing. Btw, you may want to edit your post, moderators don't like foul language:rant:. Good luck.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 16, 2007)

isn't there a swear filter that screens it out?


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep my seeds in the refridgerator. I don't know if it helps but it doesn't hurt. I don't have any problems germing them at all. When I put them in luke warm water with a drop of superthrive. They crack in 12-36 hours and grow strong in soil or dwc


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 12, 2007)

I've germed all my seeds perfectly in the soil lol i'm such a lazy noob.  All my plants are doing awesome.

Only pain in the arse seeds are the Rosemary Herb seeds... (It's a legal plant)  anyhow, out of 100+ seeds I have 3 little dudes after freaking 3 weeks of germing lol.  It's STRESSING ME out so much I might GO HERMIE!


----------



## T-Bone (May 5, 2007)

Freezing them is a bad idea!!! there is a small amout of moisture in the seed that keeps it viable up to five years, give or take the strain, if you were to freeze them, the small amout of moisture sould freeze, expand and cause cellular damage and when you go to germ, they more than likely would not work. i know i wouldn't if i paid for the beans, but maybe with bag seed i'de try it and see if this is right, the theory is sound, but have not tested yet. hope this helps.
~T-Bone


----------



## gardener (May 12, 2007)

Never freeze cool and dry is the way to go


----------

